# 'visible_hostname' in Squid proxy



## HenryLeGrande (May 15, 2018)

I TRY TO INSTALL SQUID PROXY BUT I HAVE PROBLEMS WITH "VISIBLE_HOSTNAME" WHAT IS THE CORRECT COMMAND FOR DO THIS???

I try to install Squid proxy but I have problems with visible_hostname what is the correct command to do this?


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2018)

How to ask questions the smart way: Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

